# Platinum Asia Fund



## brianwh (20 May 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get research/analysis on this fund? 

I have been holding it for 2 years in my SMSF and in spite of their stated aim of providing "capital growth over the long-term through searching out undervalued companies predominantly listed in Asia" and of their super-star rating by Morning Star and S&P, I have received low dividends and loss of capital.

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 May 2011)

Try Morningstar.


----------



## brianwh (20 May 2011)

I did try Morning Star but kept coming up against "Access for Premium Members Only". I had a subscription with MS for a while but did not feel I was getting enough out of it although its not very dear so I might try them again.

Thanks anyway


----------



## So_Cynical (20 May 2011)

brianwh said:


> Does anyone know where I can get research/analysis on this fund?
> 
> I have been holding it for 2 years in my SMSF and in spite of their stated aim of providing "capital growth over the long-term through searching out undervalued companies predominantly listed in Asia" and of their super-star rating by Morning Star and S&P, I have received low dividends and loss of capital.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated




Unfortunately most of the Platinum funds have not been performing at there previous high levels of growth and return....The Platinum site releases quarterly updates that are honest and to the point, flicking though the last release it would seem they have had too many short positions (now reduced) and the Tsunami certainly didn't help.

http://www.platinum.com.au/images/paf_m_update.pdf

2 year compounded return of 7.8% 

http://www.platinum.com.au/images/pafqtr_0311.pdf


----------



## brianwh (21 May 2011)

Thanks So_Cynical - I had read that report. Not suggesting an overly optimistic outlook although as you say, telling it how it is. Hard to see the value of staying exposed here - there certainly seem to better returns at home at the moment.


----------

